# Filter threw water? for a fume?



## DnSInCorp (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey I am wanting to setup some kind of water filter. I have heared of some people making a fume setup that draws all the fumes off and pulles it threw watter leaving behind that nastey fumes in the watter and out comes clear air. ( or much cleaner air) I dont like that all these fumes are just floting around, there has to be a way to clean it all up before it gose outside. I was thinking of getting a vacume pump, 55 gal drum, some pvc pip, making a goose neck and set it up to my fume hood. Think it would work? what your guys ideals?


----------



## butcher (Feb 9, 2012)

Search fume scrubber.


----------

